# 5-15 trip- to elbow- mistakes mistakes mistakes



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Was finally able to get out for the first trip of the year. It was just my Son and I so regardless of results- it was an epicly great day!

smooth water, boat ran awesome, all recent upgrades worked great.

If I had read my Hilton's right and not made a bunch of rookie mistakes we would have had a wahoo at least in the box. 

Chlorophyl charts were tough the few days prior. I interpreted an older one and decided to hit elbow, double nipple, petronious, steps, elbow, home. Unfortuntely the only part of that equation that was clean water was when we were near double nipple. There were no defining lines, no weed lines. lots of scattered grass. even the rig was dirty water.

Oh well- We had a great time and will get back out as soon as we can.

Trying to post a video


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Video- how do I add a video?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Video- how do I add a video?


Upload on a YouTube account and copy / paste the address from the "player" page to your post.

I was just looking at my sat imaging- it's a mess out there unless you can get really far out! That's why they call it fishing!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, my first shot at a video. It will get better.

https://youtu.be/fds292fq8Hk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Ok, my first shot at a video. It will get better.
> 
> http://youtu.be/fds292fq8Hk


Not bad- at least you weren't at work! Lol. If you copy directly from the address line at the top of the browser window, and paste it to the post- it should display the player like this...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

still sounds like a great trip even with the mishaps. at least you no what ya did wrong and I am sure you won't make those mistakes again


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Darn Panman you almost got him!

As you note in the video keep the boat moving. As a Captain, I feel it is my job to keep the line tight. Anglers get distracted and tired, and the fish is not predictable. So, I keep the boat moving forward a clip fast enough to keep the line tight, but not so fast that the angler can't reel. On your boat with a single outboard that might be 1,500 rpms. Most anglers will complain and ask you to "slow down". I might listen to them, but mostly I let the fish tell me if I'm going to fast 'cause it will keep peeling line out. 

I try to keep the line angled at about 15-30 degrees off the aft corner during most of the fight. This gives me the option to turn away from the fish to tighten up the line, or turn toward the fish to allow the angler to make up line. This is the preferred method - don't rev up and slow down as it makes the boat unstable and the fish will act up. As the fish gets closer I angle him off more and more to 45 degrees or more - again to give me most options as captain. 

Wahoo do tend to swim with the boat and many times we never take the boat out of gear with heavy tackle. But, warn your wire man - if he is a Big fish he may swim to the boat initially, but when he sees the boat, he is going to make a run for it and your mate needs to be prepared to let go the line and make sure the angle keeps it from wrapping around the rod tip which it wants to do after it has been stretched from the fight. 

Also, let me preach a bit about the toothy critter. Wahoo have sharp teeth at the outside edge of their hard mouth. If careless, you will get cut (dead or alive) and have to go back to the dock early. It is imperative that you control the Wahoo at the gaff - don't just plop him on deck. I prefer to gaff near the head, then leave him in the water until my angler can put down the pole, and have the mate get the ice box open. Then, in one swoop he goes directly from the water to the ice box. We give him 20 minutes or so then pull him out for pictures and to fetch our lure back. 

Don't worry Panman, we've all made the same mistake. And, many many more than that! So, get the lines back out and catch 'em next time!

Capt. Matt


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good advice. Tough with just two people. You just have to do the best you can when you are undermanned.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That was awesome feedback. Thank you very much. THe more I do this, the more I learn- the more I realize how much I still don't know.

I had never thought about the angles off of the boat or the delay between gaff, to fishbox, to pictures. 

Very helpful. 

I also forgot to clear the side of the boat I was planning on baffling. I normally get the pole and rigger out of the way and I completely forgot


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Good report pan man and good tip on landing gamefish Matt. You probably helped save someone's fish, and maybe a finger or two. Hang in there pan. You will get em. Beautiful trip with your son on a nice boat beats a day at work anyway. Enjoyed the video!!! "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

Well said - Great advice!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great report and great feedback so far! I've made the same mistake on a Blue in a tournament!! I have NEVER put it on neutral again when fighting a fish..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> That was awesome feedback. Thank you very much. THe more I do this, the more I learn- the more I realize how much I still don't know.
> 
> I had never thought about the angles off of the boat or the delay between gaff, to fishbox, to pictures.
> 
> ...


I used to fish with my dad all the time and you will learn it is like a Chinese fire drill until the deck is cleared. After that like mentioned above keep boat in gear, it keeps line tight and also aids angler in tiring out the fish. Every trip is a learning curve and a teaching tool.


----------

